# Just a question...



## ZeeZi169 (18/2/15)

I feel so dumb for asking this but I've seen it mentioned quite a few times on the forum. What is a Silver?


----------



## zadiac (18/2/15)

A Silver is when you get light headed from a strong nicotine hit off an e-cig. It was named after Silver here on the site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (18/2/15)

@ZeeZi169 a Silver is a nic overdose. It was when one vapes too much and needs water and a lie down to recover

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Uit die perd se bek: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/doing-a-silver-what-does-this-mean.t4335/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (18/2/15)

Thanks guys! You learn something new everyday


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> I feel so dumb for asking this but I've seen it mentioned quite a few times on the forum. What is a Silver?


I think @Andre has said this before, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Derick (18/2/15)

I'm not surprised that new forumites do not know some of the terms we fling around, stinkies, Silvers, Mini dragons, the list goes on - I think we need a 'Definition of terms' section

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Derick said:


> I'm not surprised that new forumites do not know some of the terms we fling around, stinkies, Silvers, Mini dragons, the list goes on - I think we need a 'Definition of terms' section


There is such a thread, and it could do with a bump... have at it @Derick 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (18/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> There is such a thread, and it could do with a bump... have at it @Derick
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-lingo.t831/



Shouldn't that thread be moved to the Newbie section?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> I feel so dumb for asking this but I've seen it mentioned quite a few times on the forum. What is a Silver?



Thanks for asking @ZeeZi169 , it is a good question

As the other guys explained, it was named after me. Lol

But doing a Silver is not something one should be aiming for - rather, one should try avoid it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Shouldn't that thread be moved to the Newbie section?


Good idea, I'll run it by the admins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (18/2/15)

for me a silver was cold sweats, weakness and nausea... Yeah it sucks. You can get over it quicker by chugging vitamin c but it doesn't Las long about 30 mins and you wont even feel like it happened. Usually comes on by toking rebuildables.


----------



## Derick (19/2/15)

Sprint said:


> for me a silver was cold sweats, weakness and nausea... Yeah it sucks. You can get over it quicker by chugging vitamin c but it doesn't Las long about 30 mins and you wont even feel like it happened. Usually comes on by toking rebuildables.


Or when you DIY a perfect juice and can't stop vaping it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

Guys, just to avoid confusion

A Silver leads to so much sweating and nausea that you have to* lie down in a horizontal position* 




So if you dont have to lie down, its not a "full blown Silver"


----------



## Derick (19/2/15)

Yep, if you don't have to lie down it is just a sliver of a silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/2/15)

Derick said:


> Yep, if you don't have to lie down it is just a sliver of a silver



Hahaha and those are the most common kind.


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/15)

In fact, since that fateful day where I was "knocked out" at the VapeMeet - I have not had a full blown Silver again.

I have felt the makings of a Silver on numerous occasions, but never the hectic sweating, nausea and need to lie down.

When I feel it coming on, I just stop the vape, switch to the little Evod and drink lots of water...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (19/2/15)

Lol for real. .... this brings back some awesome memories!!!    

I just thought of the "other" incident .....u know about the 36mg juice ...what was it ... clear juice no flavour and then started laughing again out loud...for real...you guys have made me look delusional on many occasions. ...man I miss those days....of looking crazy


----------



## RezaD (19/2/15)

I have to a admit. .. apologies to those that saw it in a different light.... that was the most epic post ever.......classic.....I laughed so loud and and so long the tears ran down my cheeks...and the more people asked me why I was laughing the more I laughed......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

